# Booster pump?



## Lukester (Mar 16, 2006)

Hello,

I need to increase the water pressure to my home. We are on city water and they are only providing 29 lb's pressure. I'm trying to figure out if a booster pump would take care of my problem. Our house is a small 3 bedroom, one bath. I would install an expansion tank and a check valve at the water heater and a check valve before the pump. The two I have read about is the Flotech FP4815 and the other is a Davey pump. Has anyone installed either one of these? Recommendations? Thanks.


----------



## masterk (Dec 29, 2007)

I have never installed a flotech booster pump but I know that I have replaced many of their sump pumps. They don't seem to last that long. I don't buy or install this brand for the simple fact that they are sold here at HD. They support the HO and the DO-IT-YOURSELFERS and also their product line is not of the highest quality. I recomend the DAVEY or the GRUNFOS brand.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

I've installed two Grundfos variable speed booster pumps. They have a VFD drive controller, and unlike the pressure switch activated variety where you get a pressure "range", the variable speed pump give you a rock-steady pressure on the gauge no matter how many taps you have open. It's a simple install, but it is around $1800 dollars.


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

mdshunk said:


> I've installed two Grundfos variable speed booster pumps. They have a VFD drive controller, and unlike the pressure switch activated variety where you get a pressure "range", the variable speed pump give you a rock-steady pressure on the gauge no matter how many taps you have open. It's a simple install, but it is around $1800 dollars.


Why is an electrician installing plumbing? :whistling


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

KillerToiletSpi said:


> Why is an electrician installing plumbing? :whistling


The VFD pumps are more electrical than plumbing. Besides, I have more licenses than just electrical, but I am an electrician. Why? If you're hiring, I'm already too busy. All a stupid license means is that you can pass a test.


----------



## Lukester (Mar 16, 2006)

*Thanks*

Appreciate the advice. Noise is a big concern since it will be located in the crawl space under the bathroom floor. I was at a customers house today that had a Grundfos booster and I thought it was pretty loud. I really haven't heard any of the others so I can't compare.


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jan 22, 2006)

mdshunk said:


> The VFD pumps are more electrical than plumbing. Besides, I have more licenses than just electrical, but I am an electrician. Why? If you're hiring, I'm already too busy. All a stupid license means is that you can pass a test.


... that you can pass the test AND THAT YOU HAVE THE LEGAL RIGHT TO PERFORM THE WORK!!!


----------



## wrenchman (Jan 5, 2008)

mdshunk said:


> The VFD pumps are more electrical than plumbing. Besides, I have more licenses than just electrical, but I am an electrician. Why? If you're hiring, I'm already too busy. All a stupid license means is that you can pass a test.


PA just has county licenses right, none statewide?


----------



## wrenchman (Jan 5, 2008)

KillerToiletSpi said:


> Why is an electrician installing plumbing? :whistling


Are you a licensed plumber?


----------



## wrenchman (Jan 5, 2008)

Lukester said:


> Hello,
> 
> I need to increase the water pressure to my home. We are on city water and they are only providing 29 lb's pressure. I'm trying to figure out if a booster pump would take care of my problem. Our house is a small 3 bedroom, one bath. I would install an expansion tank and a check valve at the water heater and a check valve before the pump. The two I have read about is the Flotech FP4815 and the other is a Davey pump. Has anyone installed either one of these? Recommendations? Thanks.


What are you having a problem with the low pressure with? I know it isn't great but it should be the water companies responcibility to give you the proper pressure
(@40 psi).


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

wrenchman said:


> Are you a licensed plumber?


No, I'm a florist.


----------



## Lukester (Mar 16, 2006)

wrenchman said:


> What are you having a problem with the low pressure with? I know it isn't great but it should be the water companies responcibility to give you the proper pressure
> (@40 psi).


I called them to see if they could increase my pessure and was told legally they only have to provide 20 lb's. Wow, appreciate the legal advice mister but could you increase the pressure. I was told due to the elevation it wasn't much they could do. I don't believe that's true because we are at one of the lower elevations in town. Don't really want to get in a pissing contest with the city so I was thinking a booster pump would be easier.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

Lukester said:


> Don't really want to get in a pissing contest with the city so I was thinking a booster pump would be easier.


Might be worth checking to see if your curb stop is open fully. I am aware of at least one new home in my area in which that was their whole volume problem. Half decent with one fixture, but flush a toilet, and it would drop to a trickle. Might not be your issue. I'm not sure if you measured that 29 pounds with a tap open or with all fixtures off. If it was with all fixtures off, then it is what it is.


----------



## Lukester (Mar 16, 2006)

Thanks for the help. I checked the pressure at an outside faucet with everything else off. My neighbor said he also has low pressure and it's always been that way. I have had this house 2 years and have just dealt with it. Now I am totally remodeling the bathroom and thought I would take care of the pressure problem while I'm at it. My guess is the pipe feeding our area is inadequate and the city doesn't want to do anything about it.


----------



## wrenchman (Jan 5, 2008)

KillerToiletSpi said:


> No, I'm a florist.


 
Ahh, that explains some of your answers I have seen on here. Just because you work for a PC doesn't make you a licensed plumber yourself, so no need for sarcasm. You could have a journeymans card which isn't much more than practical skills most places.


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

wrenchman said:


> Ahh, that explains some of your answers I have seen on here. Just because you work for a PC doesn't make you a licensed plumber yourself, so no need for sarcasm. You could have a journeymans card which isn't much more than practical skills most places.


In Illinois you have to have a license just to work as a plumber, even apprentices have to be licensed by the Dept. of Health.


----------



## BigMikeB (Aug 1, 2007)

KillerToiletSpi said:


> In Illinois you have to have a license just to work as a plumber, even apprentices have to be licensed by the Dept. of Health.


 
How hard is that to get? Is there a test on code, install, or what?


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

BigMikeB said:


> How hard is that to get? Is there a test on code, install, or what?


The license test is a two part test, a written section with 250 questions on code, math, and formula, if you pass that you take the practical test, which is showing the ability to solder, use correct math to figure a rolled offset, and make an isometric drawing of the plumbing for a three story building, complete with pipe size.


----------

